# Put a bid in



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found a bargain on Ebay for Florence so I have put a bid in.
Hamster Cage Used but in good condition on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 13:09:21 GMT)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Everything crossed here that you get it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Love those cages, fingers crossed.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Did You Win ?  x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats well amazing for under £20... why couldn't I find that last night?


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Did You Win ?  x


No I didn't Got pipped at the last moment. But never mind will try and find another bargain


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwww sorry  i must say some people are buggers on ebay especially when you really want it you have to time it to perfection in the last couple of seconds .. x


----------

